# FishDoc MIA



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey FishDoc, where yah been? Hope everythings ok :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

i was wondering the same thing today. he hasnt been around in a while.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its been a rough week or two. We had tessa - my afghan die the day before thanksgiving. About a month ago we she started having problems walking. it was to the point where i had to carry her in and around the house. The vet said it was a form of Muscular Dystrophy. It came on sudden and finally attacked her heart. 
We also had company that came the friday before thanksgiving and stayed till Sunday after thanksgiving. 
Things are also picking back up at work. New products being developed and more work heading our way.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. :-(


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that fishdoc :rip:


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Aww sorry to hear about your loss Fishdoc


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, 

Im just glad there were people around when she died. She was one girl who always did things her own way and in her own time. She will be missed. I noticed that Dundee (our other dog) has been real clingy and seems to miss her.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Aw fishdoc im so sorry, that is so sad. But I do agree with you, atleast she wasnt alone and shes not in any more pain.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Im kinda confused... who's that again?
ANyway... sad to hear about that.. esp arounf Thanksgiving.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that fish_doc. My grandmother's GSD went through that same thing. It went more slowly for her though, still it's hard to see an animal you love go through that kind of thing.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks all. We have been thinking on what we want to get. We know Tessa can never be replaced but there is the emptyness around the house without her. 
We are looking at Whippets or a Saluki but it probably wont be for a few more months. This is not a good time of year to get a new pet. There are to man things going on in and around a house and moving a animal to a new home is hard enough. Besides there are long hours that people are usually away from their homes around the holidays.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Good for you fishdoc, Dundee would probably enjoy having a pal around to play with :-D And not to mention, new dogs and christmas trees dont mix in my experience lol


----------

